
Computers taught how to detect eye disease in 'jaw-dropping' breakthrough - mziel
https://www.standard.co.uk/news/health/computers-taught-how-to-detect-eye-disease-in-jawdropping-breakthrough-a3910231.html
======
PunchTornado
my jaw has dropped because of this breakthrough

